# hygrophila pinnatifida problem



## Bacms (18 Feb 2016)

Hi guys,

I am about to loose this plant as it was growing like crazy but amount a month started to developed some sort of deficiency. I have searched on-line and came up with potassium deficiency being the most likely so upped the doses of macros on my EI regime. However the problem continues and I have started to get the favourite algae of everyone in these forums, the dreaded BBA. 

Can anyone advice if this is indeed potassium deficiency or something else? It starts on older leaves and gets worst with time until the leave is completely transparent and then the plant sheds it.


----------



## Mortis (2 Mar 2016)

Bacms said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to loose this plant as it was growing like crazy but amount a month started to developed some sort of deficiency. I have searched on-line and came up with potassium deficiency being the most likely so upped the doses of macros on my EI regime. However the problem continues and I have started to get the favourite algae of everyone in these forums, the dreaded BBA.
> 
> Can anyone advice if this is indeed potassium deficiency or something else? It starts on older leaves and gets worst with time until the leave is completely transparent and then the plant sheds it.



It tends to get like that. Up your CO2 a bit or start supplementing liquid carbon and move it to a nice bright area. It needs lot of light. I had it for quite a while. The lower older leaves would develop pin holes and fall off even after increasing my EI dosage and CO2, until I moved it from the background to an open spot in the midground. Then it started growing much better, with a few stems growing out of the tank and flowering as well. Its not a tough plant per say but it does best with high levels of everything. The only thing that it doesnt care too much about is substrate. It will grow on anything including rocks and driftwood.


----------

